

What Steve Jobs Taught Me About Being a Son and a Father - uptown
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/08/07/fashion/mens-style/what-steve-jobs-taught-me-about-being-a-son-and-a-father.html

======
michaelpinto
That story is really about pride in your craftsmanship, what a wonderful
story.

